# Eclipse startet aber nur ein kleines graues Fenster



## outbreaker (3. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mir gerade OpenSuse 11 installiert mit KDE4.0.X.
Habe mir dann von der eclipse.org Eclipse runtergeladen und gestartet.
Es startet auch erstmal normal also SplashScreen dann Workspace auswahl und dann wenn die Oberfläche kommen sollte bekomme ich nur ein kleines graues Fenster wo im title Eclipse steht. Das lässt dich auch nicht über das X schließen ich muss es in der Konsole über Strg+C beenden. Es komme auch keine Fehlermeldungen in der Konsole.
Habe nun schon auf KDE 4.1 geupdatet aber das hat auch nichts geändert.
Hat einer eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?
Bin für jeden Tipp Dankbar

Java 6 
OpenSuse 11

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (3. Nov 2008)

Schalte mal die Desktop Effekte ab, vielleicht liegt es daran.
Ausserdem solltest du von Kommandozeile starten um eventuelle Exceptions zu sehen.
Ebenfalls interessant ist, was in workspace/.metadata/.log steht.


----------



## outbreaker (3. Nov 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort

habe es über die Konsole gestartet und es ist keine Exception gekommen. Das ist ja das Komische.
Ich habe aber jetzt alle aktuellen Updates von der opensuse-Seite runtergeladen und nun ist das Problem behoben.
Ich frage mich echt was das wohl war habe schon Stunden damit verbracht... :roll:


----------

